# Who won the Fishing for A mission tournament?



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Who won it and what was the winning weight? I could not make it out for this one, and want to know what it took to win it. Thanks.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

98 boats were in it. 12.4 won it, but 6.5 got you into the top 10 money. It was a tough, tough, and BUSY traffic day.


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I didn't enter because I heard they were expecting 150 boats and I could not imagine where that many boats could fish between Black water and yellow.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Thats why I did not fish it also too too many boats in that area for me. Plus summer time boaters I bet it was busy.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

It was the toughest day in a long time for me on Blackwater. I had the fish locked in two weeks ago at a spot where I have caught up to an 8 pounder and many fish up to that weight since then. Lost a 5-6 pounder just two weeks ago and thought that spot would be ON. We decided to give the fish a rest last weekend and went somewhere else to fish (it was off limits anyway). Also, we had a good Plan B locked in in case everything went bad. Within 10 casts, I had two weighers in the boat, and lost another. I thought it was going to be a great day. Those were about the last bites we got for the next five hours, when we caught a few dinks. Plan B did not work out either. The tide was so far out, I could barely get into the Plan B location. The boat traffic was hellacious. Anyway, I cannot figure out anything we did wrong, strategy wise, the fishing was just tougher than I can ever remember on Blackwater.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Another thing that was strange is that we did not catch any jackfish or redfish either and we can usually count on one or the other to cooperate if the bass aren't biting. We did see a very very large fish herding bait, but it would not take our lures.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We weighed in 5.1 and it sucked so bad looking at the ones we missed early. I lost one easily over 4 on a chug bug really early and my partner lost 2 on shads that were close to 2 a piece and missed a huge frog bite. Other than that, fishing sucked.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

that sucks. you could have easily been the winner.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nah, that's the way it goes sometimes. We got 3 keepers in 15 minutes around 10 am and that was it. If all those fish would've landed, everyone would've landed everyone and you'd still be short. Most of us guys that are just out there trying to get lucky don't ever have luck go our way. That's why we go for the thrill of it more than counting on that money in our pockets.


----------



## Fish4lif (Jan 9, 2012)

We finished 3rd. Tough day though. One good bite, a 5.40 lb'r is what put us in the money, just one good bite. We fished blackwater from North to south and only had 5 good bites all day, landed 4 of them. Some people were saying that they got bit all day, but that wasn't the case for me at all. It was a good time though. Highlight of the day was that I was randomly chosen for the dang Polygraph, new experience for me for sure. I do have to say that even though there was a lot of traffic, we only had one experience of negativity, with a boat cutting us off on the bank we were fishing, zipped in front of us and just killed the motor, dropped troller and got to it. I know there is a 50 yard rule, but that boils my blood when they could see the direction we were travelling. 

The fella that got big fish, 6.02 lbs i think, caught it RIGHT IN FRONT of us, probably 65 or 70 yards. That is a heart breaker to watch. Were were both fishing the same bank, but heading towards each other and he fished a small point first and got slammed with that big boy. That fish is one of those woulda, coulda, shoulda stories you know... Congats to him and his boy for catching it though and placing 2nd.


----------

